Poll: JSON pronounced "Jay-sohn", or like the name "Jason"? - dhchait
======
JacksonGariety
Looks like you forgot to add the poll options.

~~~
byoung2
I think he needs more Karma points to add a poll

~~~
dhchait
Yeah call it a "pseudo-poll", I am not empowered to poll formally yet.

------
mindcrime
I always pronounced it like "Jay-Sohn". Not sure which one - if either - is
_technically_ correct.

~~~
epiddy
Agreed. I've always said "Jay-Sohn" as well; although I recently saw a job
description that was looking for "2+ years of Jason experience"... too bad my
name isn't Jason :)

------
georgemcbay
Like Es-Que-El vs Sequel I've heard both about equally and tend to adopt
whatever version the person I'm talking to uses without worrying too much
about which version is canonical.

------
opendomain
On twitter, my ID is JSON and I always preferred "Jason". However, whenever I
go to conference that show my twitter handle everybody assumes that is my name
and calls me Jason.

